# Graphics Contest #4 - Mia - Voting Thread



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

OK... so ensuring that no one will lynch ForJazz for taking too long and because I can't wait to see who wins... Introducing... *MIA*

There are eleven entries, please read down to the bottom and look at all the entries before voting. The number of each entry is at the bottom left corner. To be counted, you have to vote! The contest will run for 7 days... don't leave it too late.

*ORIGINAL - the ever gorgeous Mia*









And the entries:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









EDIT: update link


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted! My favorites were 6 and 9. Good job!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

They're all very good, of course, but 6, 8, and 11 stood out. However, #1 is just so striking and original; that's my vote. 8)


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I voted, it was SUCH a hard decision! My favourites were 7, 9 and 10. 7 is just so beautiful, the way the colours make Mia's eyes and nose pop  And 9 and 10 are both such unique and creative ideas! All of them are just SO good, how can anyone choose!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Voted  I was torn between 1 and 7.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Voted! It's sooooo close you guys! I love the entries for this contest, everyone is getting so good.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

It was very difficult to choose, the creative and talent level around here is on the rise.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

Arg! It was tough...7...9...7...9... i ended up picking nine. Very Creative


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

One more day to vote people! Those tie-breaker threads are a pain in the patooty, so please vote!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

crap -- #6 isn't working...um...why?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

it was working earlier, I just pm'ed them to see if we can get it rehosted.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

It's on a photobucket account...


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

maybe for the next competition, we should say everyone should host it on the catforum photo section, quite a few of them have disappeared at one time or another over the week.

On a side note... are we starting a new competition while the logo competition is on, if not the tie-breaker voting won't be sooo bad.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

icklemiss21 said:


> maybe for the next competition, we should say everyone should host it on the catforum photo section, quite a few of them have disappeared at one time or another over the week.


I agree. I have my own domain where I host just about everything (and it's nice and reliable) but I decided I'd better put my contest entries in the photos section here.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

at least then if one entry goes down they all do, so its not unfair on the voting

EDIT for terrible spelling


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

And I belive its the end! Padunk... could you do the honours?

I'm not sure whether the next competition is going to start soon or if we are going to wait until the logo competition is over... any ideas people?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

done and done. 8)


----------

